# Nueva forma de detectar monedas de plata falsas con un imán



## Visrul (18 Sep 2013)

Hola a todos
Escribo esto porque hoy he descubierto una forma nueva de detectar monedas de plata con un imán. Por supuesto no se trata de inicialmente ver si la moneda se magnetiza, ya que esa es una prueba que todos conocemos, pero tiene el problema de que hay otros metales que como la plata no son magnéticos.

Pues bueno, hoy estaba jugando con unos imanes de neodimio, de esos que venden los chinos como discos pequeños y que tienen un magnetismo muy fuerte, y lo pase sobre una moneda de plata y me pareció que la atraía. Al principio me asusté (pensé que era falsa), pero verifiqué y vi que no había atracción. Como no me pareció haberlo soñado empecé a hacer pruebas y vi que si se pasan los imanes (yo tengo 10 disquitos unidos en fila) rápidamente de un lado a otro por encima de monedas de plata a 1 o 2 mm de distancia la moneda se acaba desplazando ligeramente (las monedas estaban sobre una mesa con superficie de melamina).
Como es lógico *sin tocar la moneda*, no vaya alguno a decir que la desplacé por accidente 
He probado con Karlillos, Arcas de Noé, Africanas, Canadienses, Duros de plata y funciona con todas. Incluso con las de ley baja, ya que moví una mejicana de las olimpiadas del 86 (ley 0,720).
He probado con algunas de cuproniquel o con oro (mi anillo) y no funciona. 
A ver si algún forero sabe la razón y os pasa a vosotros lo mismo, porque sería una buena forma de evitar disgustos. 

Por cierto, yo ya me llevé uno. Una de las monedas históricas que tenía (y con la que estaba mosca desde hace tiempo) no se desplaza


----------



## bonobubble (18 Sep 2013)

quiza se creen corrientes de induccion, por ser un conductor

has probado si con el cobre pasa lo mismo?


----------



## Visrul (18 Sep 2013)

bonobubble dijo:


> quiza se creen corrientes de induccion, por ser un conductor
> 
> has probado si con el cobre pasa lo mismo?



Pues he probado con una moneda de cobre y efectivamente sucede lo mismo, pero se aprecia muy poca interacción.

Lo que no entiendo es que con el oro debería entonces suceder igual, ¿no?


----------



## enda (19 Sep 2013)

Entiendo que con el oro debería pasar lo mismo. Puede que la diferencia este en la superficie expuesta, que en caso del anillo es menor. Prueba una moneda de oro o un anillo de plata para asegurarte.


----------



## mk73 (19 Sep 2013)

una bascula dígital para saber el peso exacto, ayuda bastante. Y luego con el paso del tiempo se adquiere como un sexto sentido y enseguida se saben descartar las buenas de las malas.
Aún así hay piezas siempre muy problemáticas o complicadas que a cualquiera le pueden vender gato por liebre. Veáse los columnarios o si buscamos algo más reciente; las cien pesetas de Franco del 69.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (19 Sep 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> Aún así hay piezas siempre muy problemáticas o complicadas que a cualquiera le pueden vender gato por liebre. Veáse los columnarios o si buscamos algo más reciente; las cien pesetas de Franco del 69.



Hombre eso pasa porque las falsificaciones son en plata , lo que menos vale de esas monedas es el metal en el que estan acuñadas.


----------



## fff (19 Sep 2013)

Si pasas un iman por una superficie de plata inclinada, el iman cae pero a velocidad 'reducida'. Si la superficie no es de plata, cae a velocidad normal... creo que lo lei por el foro, y por supuesto lo probe... no con monedas proof por supuesto...


----------



## Visrul (19 Sep 2013)

fff dijo:


> Si pasas un iman por una superficie de plata inclinada, el iman cae pero a velocidad 'reducida'. Si la superficie no es de plata, cae a velocidad normal... creo que lo lei por el foro, y por supuesto lo probe... no con monedas proof por supuesto...



Supongo que debe ser debido al mismo fenómeno físico. Creo que la verdad está bien para añadir a la lista de opciones de verificación de monedas.


----------



## oro y plata forever (20 Sep 2013)

Visrul dijo:


> Supongo que debe ser debido al mismo fenómeno físico. Creo que la verdad está bien para añadir a la lista de opciones de verificación de monedas.



Cada vez estos trucos caseros tendran mas importancia en los mercadillos numismaticos les quieren colar de todo a los vendedores, la verdad es que hay falsificaciones que pueden dar el pego


----------



## pasabaporaqui (20 Sep 2013)

Antiguamente se "tiraban" las monedas contra una supperficie dura para oirlas, la plata tiene un sonido muy caracteristico.
[YOUTUBE]ftiyRmddHfE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mazaldeck (20 Sep 2013)

¿Y no puede ser por la pureza de la moneda?

Me explico:

Una que sea 99% de plata está formada prácticamente por plata pura. En cambio imaginemos una que su pureza sea (me lo invento) 0.75% de plata:

¿El 25% restante no podría ser un metal magnético y ser atraido por el imán?

No sé si estoy diciendo alguna tontería. :cook:


----------



## ikergutierrez (20 Sep 2013)

todo conductor que atraviese un campo magnetico, producira una corriente electrica que creara un campo magnetico opuesto.

A mayor campo magnetico, mayor velocidad del iman, y *mayor conductividad*, mayor sera su efecto.

el cobre es peor conductor que la plata, su efecto sera menor.

Pero el oro es mayor, si el campo magnetico mueve la moneda por induccion, con el oro su efecto tiene que ser mayor.

Si es por una impureza magnetica del metal, cuando mas despacio mas deberia notarse su efecto, justo al reves.


----------



## Visrul (21 Sep 2013)

cegador dijo:


> ¿Y no puede ser por la pureza de la moneda?
> 
> Me explico:
> 
> ...



No, fijate que comenté que probé con varias de pureza 0.999, 0.9999 y 0.925 aparte de otra de ley 0.720

El efecto que aprecié fué mas o menos el mismo


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Sep 2013)

Visrul dijo:


> No, fijate que comenté que probé con varias de pureza 0.999, 0.9999 y 0.925 aparte de otra de ley 0.720
> 
> El efecto que aprecié fué mas o menos el mismo



Curioso, buena pericia.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (21 Sep 2013)

Mira el minuto 1:30 del siguiente vídeo, creo que ahí está la respuesta.
¿Cómo se hacen las monedas?. Explicación de acuñación de monedas. - YouTube

Cuando se somete a los materiales a deformaciones mecánicas agresivas, cambian su estructura.
Hace años trabajé en una empresa de embutición que hacía ollas de acero inoxidable. Cuando las ollas salían de la prensa les pasabas un imán por los lados y éste quedaba pegado a la olla, en cambio en la base de la olla (la cual no había sido sometida a ningún trabajo) no se pegaba. 
Si se quieres eliminar esta nueva estructura (quitar tensión al material). Se debe recocer, que básicamente es calentarlo a alta temperatura y dejar que se enfríe despacio.

Puede que ésta sea otra posibilidad.
Saludos.


----------



## RVR60 (7 Ene 2014)

fff dijo:


> Si pasas un iman por una superficie de plata inclinada, el iman cae pero a velocidad 'reducida'. Si la superficie no es de plata, cae a velocidad normal... creo que lo lei por el foro, y por supuesto lo probe... no con monedas proof por supuesto...



Pues va realmente bien este método. Lo acabo de probar con varios metales y con la plata y el bronce puro me hace ese efecto.

Con metales que atraen como por ejemplo los céntimos de euro, lógicamente no avanza, y con otros como el oro nórdico resbala mucho mas rápido.


----------



## Nuts (7 Ene 2014)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Antiguamente se "tiraban" las monedas contra una supperficie dura para oirlas, la plata tiene un sonido muy caracteristico.
> [YOUTUBE]ftiyRmddHfE[/YOUTUBE]








En el blog del andorrano hablan de un par de apps para los smartphones para hacer la prueba con mayor exactitud:









> Otra de falsificaciones
> Publicado el Jueves, 19 Diciembre 2013 10:24 | Imprimir | Email
> oro polvoSiguiendo con el problema de las falsificaciones, esta vez voy a empezar por el oro. Quizás es más fácil encontrarse falsificaciones de oro que de plata, ya que el oro actualmente es mucho más valorado que la plata. De hecho, piénselo. ¿Cuántos negocios de "compro plata" ha visto usted? Ninguno, ¿verdad? Es mucho más fácil vender una moneda de oro que una de plata, por esta razón, aunque las cosas puede que cambien en breve. Veremos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Horse (7 Ene 2014)

bonobubble dijo:


> quiza se creen corrientes de induccion, por ser un conductor
> 
> has probado si con el cobre pasa lo mismo?



Efectivamente se produce un campo electromagnético inducido por el imán en el conductor. Si no se mueve el imán sobre la moneda, no se producen esas fuerzas magnéticas pero al mover el imán de un lado para otro sobre la moneda se inducen fuerzas y corrientes electromagnéticas. (lo contrario que en la corriente alterna en la que el conductor inductor e inducido están en reposo pero se consigue la variación cambiando el potencial de la red 50 veces por segundo (50Hz)

Está explicado un poco torticeramente pero es así, seguro que algún compañero lo habrá hecho o lo hará de manera más elegante)


----------



## RVR60 (9 Ene 2014)

miaavg dijo:


> si quereis saber la lista de monedas disponibles hacedmelo saber y la relacionaré en este mismo post.



Sería interesante que la colgaras para ver si merece la pena pillar la de 3€ o no

:rolleye:


----------



## calidatrinchera (9 Ene 2014)

La plata es un material diamagnético, por lo que el imán la debe repeler debilmente


----------



## oinoko (9 Ene 2014)

miaavg dijo:


> si quereis saber la lista de monedas disponibles hacedmelo saber y la relacionaré en este mismo post.



Tendras mi gratitud eterna si lo haces. :baba:

A poco bien hecho que esté el app, fijo que me lo voy a pillar full version.

Hay detectores profesionales, que valen un paston y que se basan en el mismo pricipio, el análisis de las frecuencias de resonancia, que dependen de las dimensiones y del material. Obviamente los profesionales hacen los tests en un entorno de pruebas más controlado.

Creo que si la app está bien hecha puede ser una virguería.

Cambio el estado en el wassap : Deseando llegar a casa para probarlo. :baba:

Saludos.


----------



## olestalkyn (9 Ene 2014)

Habrá que mirarlo

¿Sabéis si hay algún aparatejo baratito o Apps de XRF (Espectrometría fluorescencia Rayos X) ? ::


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Ene 2014)

miaavg dijo:


> Resumen: yo creo que el autor del programa irá añadiento más monedas según vaya adquiriendo estas, al menos eso creo y espero.



Exactamente eso es lo que he pensado al ver que tenia tantas de plata (baratas de comprar) y solo dos de oro...  ... teniendo en cuenta que para añadir una moneda el desarrollador debe promediar el sonido de varias monedas diferentes y definir la dispersión de los valores, supongo que se dijo: "de momento empiezo con las de plata y las dos de oro que tengo en casa, y si la app se vende bien ya iré comprando otras onzas de oro..."


----------



## trasgukoke (19 Ene 2014)

2 onzas lunar... La mprobado.. y correcto. ..


----------



## Wallebot (21 Ene 2014)

Visrul dijo:


> Pues he probado con una moneda de cobre y efectivamente sucede lo mismo, pero se aprecia muy poca interacción.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es que con el oro debería entonces suceder igual, ¿no?



El oro puede pesar demasiado y la corrientes y fuerzas no son tan grades para moverlas.

Yo creo que lo que mejor respondera son las pesetas de aluminio.


----------



## trasgukoke (24 Ene 2014)

Hola. Probado con american buffalo 2001 conmemorativa..
la he puesto como si fuera el round... y da positivo.. sonido largo
y koala plata.. tambien ok.. sonido corto.. como la de la kookaburra...
un saludo..




miaavg dijo:


> Resultados del testeo de monedas con el programa BullionTest.
> 
> La metodologia empleada: Moneda puesta en su parte central sobre el dedo índice sin pinzar, en equilibrio sobre el mismo; un lapiz o boli de plástico para el golpeo sobre el canto de la moneda. Se golpea ligeramente, lo suficiente para que produzca un sonido caracteristico de la pieza, se puede golpear tantas veces quiera sin tener que borrar o resetear cada vez, de ese modo con 5 o 6 veces que se golpee la moneda uno tiene la absoluta seguridad de confirmar, o no, la autenticidad genuina de la moneda.
> 
> ...


----------



## trasgukoke (25 Ene 2014)

Hola...
pues yo he hecho la prueba con una original. American buffalo silver 2001 estoy en la cama.. ahira bajo y la mido otra vez... que no me acuerdo. .
pero mientras..
te adjunto medidas de raunds que hay por la web...
dos distintas...


















---------- Post added 25-ene-2014 at 09:57 ----------

Acabo de mirar la buffalo..
peso 27 y hay un -+0.400 gramos
Diámetro 38.10 y ahí hay +-0.08 mm
grosor creo 2.9mm





un abrazo. ...


----------



## Sacaroso (21 Sep 2015)

Upeo este hilo para seguir con el BullionTest.

Yo solo he probado la versión gratuita porque no me convence mucho eso de esperar que el autor actualice la app. Hace algo más de una semana le he mandado un correo proponiéndole algunos cambios como que el usuario pueda meter sus propias monedas pero no me ha contestado, no sé si tiene la app abandonada o qué.

Vamos a lo importante.
Como habéis visto la app te da las frecuencias de la moneda que estás probando, coincida o no con la que tiene de referencia.
He pesado que podíamos compartir las frecuencias que obtenemos de nuestras monedas y hacer una gran listado con las monedas más importantes o las que quiera postear cada uno.

Yo, por ejemplo, he probado con bastantes soberanos y me sale:
1) 5.254Hz - 5.706Hz. La gran mayoría entre 5.400 y 5.5xxHz.
2) 12.166Hz - 12.747Hz. La gran mayoría entre 12.400 y 12.5xxHz.
3) 21.016Hz - 21.8xxHz.

He probado también con una filarmónica'15 y britannia'15 de oro y son horrorosas de medir, dan muchas frecuencias en lugar de las 3 que marcan claramente un kruger o una liberty.

Como curiosidad el canguro'15 de oro da la mismas frecuencias que la liberty de plata.

En lugar de poner la moneda sobre la yema de un dedo he cogido las monedas con una pinza de la ropa convenientemente modificada para que los puntos de contacto sean lo más pequeños posible. Es bastante más cómodo que hacer equilibrios sobre el dedo.


----------



## Sacaroso (4 Oct 2015)

Bueno, he decidido aportar la primera piedra (más bien pedrusco por el tiempo que me ha llevado : a la base de datos de Bullion Test.
Creo que me he pasado midiendo demasiadas monedas para hacer la media, con otras ha sido más simple porque sólo tenía una . También me he vuelto loco con el excel a la hora de copiar los resultados y pasarlos a formato texto; ahora mismo mientras escribo el post lo veo aceptablemente pero me da que en cuanto lo envíe van a quedar desordenadas las columnas.
Otro día cuando se me pase la paliza pondré algunos datos que faltan y lo ordenaré bien.

Menos mal que soy coleccionista recién llegado y no tengo mucha variedad )

Edit. Ya sabía que me iba a joder tanto trabajo, no me ha respetado ni los espacios.

Soberano .........................................5.506..........12.424..........21.416
Bisonte 1oz 2013 ................................4.761..........10.956..........18.927
Lobo 1oz 2011.....................................4.715..........10.881..........18.826
Puma	1oz 2012....................................4.748..........10.933..........18.900
Alce 1oz 2012.....................................4.710..........10.906..........18.891
Grizzly 1oz 2011..................................4.742..........10.895..........18.819
Koala 1oz 13-14-15..............................3.751...........8.677...........15.148
Arca 5oz	2015.....................................3.789...........8.548.........14.491
Libertad 5oz 2015	................................2.820...........6.514...........11.240......16.860
Arca 1oz 2015.....................................4.554..........10.303..........17.625
Elefante Somalia 1oz 14-15...................4.540..........10.249..........17.610
Filarmónica 1oz 14-15..........................5.275..........11.983..........20.418
Araña de Tubo 1oz 2015........................3.732...........8.613..........15.073
Kookaburra	1oz 14-15...........................3.696...........8.606...........15.137
ASE 1oz 14-15.....................................3.773...........8.726...........15.175
Cocodrilo 1oz Perth Mint 2014................3.782...........8.792...........15.281
Libertad 1oz 09-12-14-15......................3.919...........9.070...........15.789
Koala 1/2oz 2015.................................3.036..........7.062............12.424........19.056
Dragón Lunar 1/2oz Perth Mint 2012.........3.079.........7.127............12.532.........19.229
Gran Tiburón Martillo 1/2oz Perth 2015.....4.942........11.240...........19.509
Tiburón Blanco 1/2oz Perth 2014.............4.884.........11.154...........19.412
Cabra Lunar 1/2oz Perth 2015.................3.079..........7.127............12.575.........19.293
Cabra Lunar 1oz Perth 2015....................2.497..........5.878............10.379.........15.913
Cabra Lunar 2oz Perth 2015....................2.260..........5.167.............9.022..........13.738
Panda 1oz	14-15.................................3.800...........8.979...........15.837
Aves rapaces Canadá 14-15....................4.637.........10.976...........19.159
Bisonte 1,25oz Canadá 2015...................5.771..........13.214..........21.425
Lobo Gris 3/4oz 2015.............................3.553...........8.236..........14.416
Oso Polar 1,25oz 2013...........................6.92...........13.996..........15.525
Cook Island 1oz 2009............................4.485..........10.244..........17.646
Protection Nature Benin 1oz 14-15...........4.570..........10.206..........17.436
Tiburón Blanco Tokelau 1oz 2015.............4.349............9.840..........16.882
Maple 1oz 14-15...................................4.724..........11.003...........19.114
León Burundi 1oz	2015...........................4.909..........10.745...........18.410


Edit. Bueno, lo he ordenado a base de puntos suspensivos


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Oct 2015)

Y en otros hilos cada vez que pregunto por medidas y pesos de monedas me dicen que esté tranquilo, que seguro que no son falsas.

En fin, curioso el mundo éste de la Numismática.


----------



## fff (16 Sep 2016)

Sacaroso dijo:


> Bueno, he decidido aportar la primera piedra (más bien pedrusco por el tiempo que me ha llevado : a la base de datos de Bullion Test.
> Creo que me he pasado midiendo demasiadas monedas para hacer la media, con otras ha sido más simple porque sólo tenía una . También me he vuelto loco con el excel a la hora de copiar los resultados y pasarlos a formato texto; ahora mismo mientras escribo el post lo veo aceptablemente pero me da que en cuanto lo envíe van a quedar desordenadas las columnas.
> Otro día cuando se me pase la paliza pondré algunos datos que faltan y lo ordenaré bien.
> 
> ...



No se leer la tabla, son Hz? cual es la media?


----------



## Sacaroso (16 Sep 2016)

fff dijo:


> No se leer la tabla, son Hz? cual es la media?



Si has usado la app verás que marca 3 frecuencias de resonancia en Hz. Eso es lo que he puesto:

Moneda / Peso / Año / Frecuencia1 / Frecuencia2 / Frecuencia3

Con lo de la media me refiero a que si tengo, por ejemplo, varias maple las mido todas y hago la media que es lo que he puesto en la "tabla".

Edit. En algunas me marcaba 4 frecuencias.
Edit 2. Lógicamente la diferencia entre las mismas monedas es ridícula pero por afinar más hice la media.


----------



## Inversor_92 (23 Sep 2017)

Podrías actualizarla con los duros de plata del centenario?


----------



## JAGL (10 Oct 2017)

Visrul dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Escribo esto porque hoy he descubierto una forma nueva de detectar monedas de plata con un imán. Por supuesto no se trata de inicialmente ver si la moneda se magnetiza, ya que esa es una prueba que todos conocemos, pero tiene el problema de que hay otros metales que como la plata no son magnéticos.
> 
> Pues bueno, hoy estaba jugando con unos imanes de neodimio, de esos que venden los chinos como discos pequeños y que tienen un magnetismo muy fuerte, y lo pase sobre una moneda de plata y me pareció que la atraía. Al principio me asusté (pensé que era falsa), pero verifiqué y vi que no había atracción. Como no me pareció haberlo soñado empecé a hacer pruebas y vi que si se pasan los imanes (yo tengo 10 disquitos unidos en fila) rápidamente de un lado a otro por encima de monedas de plata a 1 o 2 mm de distancia la moneda se acaba desplazando ligeramente (las monedas estaban sobre una mesa con superficie de melamina).
> ...



Qué tal!??
Yo vi este vídeo hace tiempo y no se si la explicación es la correcta pero es muy parecido a lo q dices ....
Saludos
https://youtu.be/aQDTykRaN38


----------



## Sacaroso (11 Oct 2017)

Inversor_92 dijo:


> Podrías actualizarla con los duros de plata del centenario?



No tengo. ::
Soy un poco cutre como coleccionista. :


----------

